# agenda pour ipad



## lechalonge (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à vous

Je suis à la recherche d'un agenda-planning pour ipad avec la possibilité de saisir mes rendez vous avec le doigt ou un stylet
je trouve pas...aidez moi

Merci


----------



## Gwen (1 Janvier 2011)

Il y a déjà un agenda présent dans l'iPad. Que cherches-tu de plus ?


----------



## lechalonge (1 Janvier 2011)

je voudrais pouvoir noter mes rdv avec un stylet plutot que d'avoir le clavier. j'utilise déja divers programme de prise de note avec un stylet et pour moi se serai génial de pouvoir faire la meme chose avec un agenda planning.


----------



## chti (6 Janvier 2011)

J'utilise calendars, que j'apprécie beaucoup...
J'ai essayé avec un stylet : s'ouvre, crée un événement, mais ensuite, le clavier apparaît, utilisable bien sûr avec le stylet, mais clavier il y a


----------

